
MPEG-DASH vs. Apple HLS vs. Microsoft Smooth Streaming vs. Adobe HDS - cpeterso
https://www.bitcodin.com/blog/2015/03/mpeg-dash-vs-apple-hls-vs-microsoft-smooth-streaming-vs-adobe-hds/
======
slimscsi
This is a sales pitch masquerading as educational. It is designed to be
deceptive. Why is there not a checkbox for "supported on over one billion iOS
devices" where HLS is checked and DASH had a big red X? "HTML5 Support" I can
play HLS in HTML5. It requires a little extra javascript, but I do it all the
time. "EFFICIENT TRICK MODES" with I frame manifests. HLS does this as well. I
can go on...

------
mightykan
From the About page for bitcoding.com[1]:

"bitmovin – the company behind bitcodin.com – was founded by Stefan Lederer,
Christopher Mueller and Christian Timmerer. All founders participated in the
MPEG standardization and made substantial contributions to the MPEG-DASH
online video streaming standard.”

So, this is a sales pitch.

[1]: [https://www.bitcodin.com/about/](https://www.bitcodin.com/about/)

